# How Can i install WP10 on Lumia 630



## mohamedhassaneg (Apr 2, 2017)

Please help,
Is there a way to install WP10 on Lumia 630 except the offline update method ???


----------



## MrCego (Apr 2, 2017)

Using forum search you can find much steps to do that.



And is "Windows 10 Mobile".



Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## mohamedhassaneg (Apr 2, 2017)

MrCego said:


> Using forum search you can find much steps to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i already makes some searches but i didn't found thing to install windows 10 on my L630
i also have L1020 and i had successfully upgade it using  WPinternals but it's not supported to upgrade L630
So I was asking if there was a way to upgrade Lumia 630


----------



## uiqjirka (Apr 3, 2017)

Offline update

https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-win10-mobile-offline-update-t3527340


----------



## tl1238 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Use Custom PFD 0.3 override Preview for developes to fake another devices*

Fake lumia 636 or 550:
- Lumia 636: 
HKLM - SYSTEM - Platform - DeviceTargetingInfo:
PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-1027
PhoneManufacturer: NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-1027_1007
PhoneMobileOperatorName: 000-HK
PhoneModelName: Lumia 636
PhoneSOCVersion: 8926
- Lumia 550:
PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-1127
PhoneManufacturer: MicrosoftMDG
PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-1127_13771
PhoneMobileOperatorName: 000-88
PhoneModelName: Lumia 550
PhoneSOCVersion: 8909
- Upgrade to 8.1.2:
PhoneMobileOperatorName : 000-88
PhoneManufacturerModelName: WinWin
PhoneManufacturer: HIGHSCREEN
Path in registry: HKLM\SYSTEM\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo
Restart device then download Upgrade Advisor (recommend) or Windows Insider, then update normaly in settings. 
You need to update least two times to get newest version of Anniversary Update.
Good Luck!


----------



## Inquizitive (Jun 17, 2017)

lequangtan said:


> Fake lumia 636 or 550:
> - Lumia 636:
> HKLM - SYSTEM - Platform - DeviceTargetingInfo:
> PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-1027
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, i managed to get build 15063.414 on my lumia 630 dual sim. Hoping to update to build 15223.0. Have you had any luck upgrading to the latest build on the windows mobile insider release (fast ring)?


----------



## tl1238 (Jun 19, 2017)

Inquizitive said:


> Thanks a lot, i managed to get build 15063.414 on my lumia 630 dual sim. Hoping to update to build 15223.0. Have you had any luck upgrading to the latest build on the windows mobile insider release (fast ring)?

Click to collapse



I haven't tryed it yet, but i expect no problem occurs. Let's do it .


----------



## Inquizitive (Jun 23, 2017)

lequangtan said:


> I haven't tryed it yet, but i expect no problem occurs. Let's do it .

Click to collapse



I managed to update my lumia 630 to build 15223.0


----------



## Paragon001 (Jul 23, 2017)

lequangtan said:


> Fake lumia 636 or 550:
> - Lumia 636:
> HKLM - SYSTEM - Platform - DeviceTargetingInfo:
> PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-1027
> ...

Click to collapse




Sir I am new to Windows Phone development. It would be very helpful if you please describe the process step by step from the beginning in context to an unmodified Windows phone 8.1(Model: Lumia 630).


----------



## the_R4K_ (Jul 23, 2017)

Paragon001 said:


> Sir I am new to Windows Phone development. It would be very helpful if you please describe the process step by step from the beginning in context to an unmodified Windows phone 8.1(Model: Lumia 630).

Click to collapse



I update my 630ds using "ofline update", then install "dht upgrade advisor(512mb)" and install update now i have 14393.1198


----------



## Paragon001 (Jul 23, 2017)

the_R4K_ said:


> I update my 630ds using "ofline update", then install "dht upgrade advisor(512mb)" and install update now i have 14393.1198

Click to collapse



Actually I wanted to know the step by step procedure of the offline update mentioned above. I am new to Windows phone developement so I don't know much about interop unlocking and other stuffs (such as the software used). So please provide the total guide from the beginning.


----------



## the_R4K_ (Jul 23, 2017)

Paragon001 said:


> Actually I wanted to know the step by step procedure of the offline update mentioned above. I am new to Windows phone developement so I don't know much about interop unlocking and other stuffs (such as the software used). So please provide the total guide from the beginning.

Click to collapse



it's easy) just download "W10M_Offline_Update_V4.1" and "iutools" (https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-win10-mobile-offline-update-t3527340)
extract iutools(for example c:\iutools)  and package(for you(lumia 630) it's "3rd Generation\63X") in c:\cab
then open cmd and enter this commands: "cd c:\iutools" and "iutools -V -p c:\cab". You can get error after last command, it's normal try open "settings>phone update" on you phone if update don't sart after 5 minets try enter second command agin.

on w10m 
don't connect to internet after upgrade you need disable "updating apps" in store becouse if you install new version "extras & info" you can't update you phone(
after you need install "dht upgrade advisor 512mb"(http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-dht-upgrade-advisor-redstone-lumias-t3434774)
then check for updates
Info: after instal offline update package DISABLE all keyboard language except US. because keyboard don't work if you have other language. its problem gone after installing normal update


----------



## hemanth3471 (Aug 19, 2017)

uiqjirka said:


> Offline update
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-win10-mobile-offline-update-t3527340

Click to collapse



Hello dude,
    After installing my keyboard is not working ........ Please help me out


----------



## pd2yes (Oct 19, 2018)

*Still valid?*

I recently had the idea I might resurrect my old Lumia 630 and use it as a navigation unit.  
As I drive all over Europe the limited memory of the phone is not very useful.  
Before I start installing lots of software and failing to achieve anything, does this update process still work, AND could I then move the maps to the SD card?  

I realise that this is an old phone and old thread so thanks for any answers!


----------



## mefairo (Mar 11, 2019)

the_R4K_ said:


> it's easy) just download "W10M_Offline_Update_V4.1" and "iutools" (https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-win10-mobile-offline-update-t3527340)
> extract iutools(for example c:\iutools)  and package(for you(lumia 630) it's "3rd Generation\63X") in c:\cab
> then open cmd and enter this commands: "cd c:\iutools" and "iutools -V -p c:\cab". You can get error after last command, it's normal try open "settings>phone update" on you phone if update don't sart after 5 minets try enter second command agin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi, i know message is old but i have an 630 and followed your message... wp10 update from 8.1 is ok. didnt connect to internet etc... now the problem is i downloaded  Interop tools and copied it to sd card, but the phone doesnt install it...i also dont see it at extras...tried new and old versions also... the same..

so my problem is not to be able to change the registry for new update... 

the reason why i wanna instal wp10 is to be able to use facebook, because it was blocked at 8.1 ..so if now i connect the internet will it be blocked if i dont play with registry ?

do you have any recommendation how i can now change the registry setting to Lumia 950 XL and get the updates ? 

thanks alot...


----------



## Chaosdave34 (Jan 11, 2021)

Does this still work in 2021. I've already managed to update to 10.0.10636. Is it possible to change phone id and the to update the phone over update in normal settings menu


----------

